# Stolen, please help !!!!!!!



## Callia

My two whippets have been stolen this evening !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They were taken some time between 4-8pm from Minster, The Isle of Sheppey, Kent. 
One is a fawn and white bitch and the other is a small blue and white Bitch.
Both are microchipped.
ANY help to find them greatly appreciated.

They have been FOUND !!!!!! 9th January, 2011


----------



## DaniKitten

Thats awful! I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

Do you have any pictures you could post on here, someone may recognise them if they turn up somewhere.

Good luck finding them.x


----------



## Guest

Bumping for you!
How bloody aweful!

Have you put ths on dog lost and any other internet site!
Also encourage members to cross post!
DT


----------



## XxZoexX

God.. i am so sorry!!
Me and the OH had this convo the other night when he asked me to nip to the shop There is no way im leaving my baby just for second!
I really dont know what id do, you must be mortified.
If you could post pics, and if i was you id create a facebook group post the link on here and im sure everyone will gladly invite as many as poss.
They really is some t*ssers (being nice here) around do they not realise they arnt just mutts or easy money theyre like family :cursing:


----------



## ninja

Already on Dog Lost.
Although they need more info and pics.

DogLost - Lost: Fawn And White Whippet Female In South East (ME12)


----------



## Callia

Thanks everyone

I just cannot believe this is happening !!!!!!!!!!!!! Its like my whole world has been turned upside down. I literally gave the girls their dinner at 4pm then got the kids ready and took them to their christmas play and when I got back at 8pm the dogs were gone. I have searched for footprints and all sorts but not a trace, its as if they have just vanished !!!!!

PLEASE EVERYONE post this where ever you can, I MUST get them back.

These are the only pictures I can find !!
This little lady is still very small and beautiful. Extremely friendly with people but wary around other dogs as she always seems to get stomped on.








And this is the only one I can find of my other at the moment when she was just a baby. I will find some better ones tomorrow !!!


----------



## pici2

Hi- my springer was stolen from my home on 2nd November so I know how you feel. :scared:
Here is what I have done on my first day, after police and RSPCA were informed:

1. Registered on doglost.co.uk and alfies lost dogs and lost-doggies, animalsearch and of course called all vets/rescue centres/dog wardens in the area. Posters with pictures are VITAL- both sites make them for you: send them to everybody you can think of as they will be pleased to put them up. Start flooding the neighbourhood with them. A staple gun is important to fix posters to trees- people take them down if not stapled well.
2. Advertise on all free web sites:freeads/preloved/pets4homes and local paper
3. Write to and or call breeders and breed rescue sites
4. Post on facebook - I will also pass this on if you send me pictures- the more people know about it the better

I have posters at all railway stations. Also post offices. main post office and several news agents. PET SHOPS. Youths clubs/churches. I hand them out at shopping centres and put them on cars. I must have printed around 1000 by now. Don't lose hope- dogs are found sometimes several weeks after they are taken.

It is quite a full time job in the first few days- I hope you have better luck than me and find them within a day or two!!! 
GOOD LUCK! I am feeling for you. I sometimes feel like I have no more tears left to cry!

xxxx Magda


----------



## Callia

Oh Magda, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Thank you very much for your help. I will be contacting anyone and everyone today in the hope that the scum that have taken them can be found 

Its just one of the many things that you don't think will ever happen to you 
I was too worried to sleep incase they came back for anything else !!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

So sorry  I cant offer anymore advice but keeping everything crossed for them to be home safe & sound asap xxx


----------



## Freyja

I will cross post to the whippet forums I go on. 


Have you contacted the microchip company and had the chip flagged as stolen? My friends whippet was found 13 months after he was stolen because his chip was flagged and when the person who had him tried to sell him the vet scanned him and it came up he was stolen.


----------



## Callia

Thank you so much everyone. I cannot tell you how worried I am about them. They are absolutely dreadful travellers and would be really poorly if having to stay in a car for any distance. Its so cold too and they are not used to having to rough it  

The police have been out and I have contacted petlog to report them as stolen. I have been out all morning handing out posters and telling all the vets I can think of, etc. Its just a complete nightmare.


----------



## lisa0307

Start up a Facebook page if you can, it really helps get the message out there. x


----------



## JANICE199

Callia said:


> My two whippets have been stolen this evening !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They were taken some time between 4-8pm from Minster, The Isle of Sheppey, Kent.
> One is a fawn and white bitch and the other is a small blue and white Bitch.
> Both are microchipped.
> ANY help to find them greatly appreciated.


*Hiya Callia have you tried phoning Jasmil kennels? They are the closest to us on the island as far as i know.
Welcome to Jasmil Kennels : Jasmil Kennels & Cattery Ltd*


----------



## Callia

Hello,
Yes I have rang Jasmil and given the description incase they turn up there 
I'm going to try a little further afield today and pay the gypsy site another visit just incase !!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Callia said:


> Hello,
> Yes I have rang Jasmil and given the description incase they turn up there
> I'm going to try a little further afield today and pay the gypsy site another visit just incase !!


Good luck hope today is a sucess x


----------



## dexter

i'm not too far from you if i can help in any way do let me know. lets hope they are returned to you safe and well very soon x


----------



## Amethyst

pici2 said:


> Hi- my springer was stolen from my home on 2nd November so I know how you feel. :scared:
> Here is what I have done on my first day, after police and RSPCA were informed:
> 
> 1. Registered on doglost.co.uk and alfies lost dogs and lost-doggies, animalsearch and of course called all vets/rescue centres/dog wardens in the area. Posters with pictures are VITAL- both sites make them for you: send them to everybody you can think of as they will be pleased to put them up. Start flooding the neighbourhood with them. A staple gun is important to fix posters to trees- people take them down if not stapled well.
> 2. Advertise on all free web sites:freeads/preloved/pets4homes and local paper
> 3. Write to and or call breeders and breed rescue sites
> 4. Post on facebook - I will also pass this on if you send me pictures- the more people know about it the better
> 
> I have posters at all railway stations. Also post offices. main post office and several news agents. PET SHOPS. Youths clubs/churches. I hand them out at shopping centres and put them on cars. I must have printed around 1000 by now. Don't lose hope- dogs are found sometimes several weeks after they are taken.
> 
> It is quite a full time job in the first few days- I hope you have better luck than me and find them within a day or two!!!
> GOOD LUCK! I am feeling for you. I sometimes feel like I have no more tears left to cry!
> 
> xxxx Magda


All GREAT advice, do try all of this!

I'd also contact local paper and put not only an advert in their lost and found section, but ask to speak to a reporter. Ask reporter if they will run a story with photo's, stress whippets are children's pets, so near Christmas etc etc...

Have you been in touch with DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners ?

Get details circulated on Twitter too.

Good luck!


----------



## pici2

Hi,
sending pictures to vets is better than just calling them as they do not interact with each other. Market traders, post office workers and dust men are good one to give a photo to. Shopping centres do not allow you to hand up posters but i have added a few to Argos, Tesco and Asda catalogue boxes- left a few. I also poit small (tiny) flyers onto cares parked at shopping centres. The first two/three dayus I am told are vital;.

Good luck! I pray for you!

XX Magda


----------



## Callia

Still no news :frown::frown::frown::frown:
I'll be doing the rounds again today. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## JANICE199

*Hi Callia have you put a poster in the farm shop at brambledown? They will be getting very busy at this time of year.*


----------



## Amethyst

Callia said:


> Still no news :frown::frown::frown::frown:
> I'll be doing the rounds again today. Thanks everyone for your help.


Have you spoken to reporter at local paper yet? Please do, make these whippets so "HOT" people do not want to keep them!

Are they micro-chipped?


----------



## Allana

I really hope you find them, the poor babies! 

How can people do this! Total D**k Heads!!


----------



## Callia

Amethyst said:


> Have you spoken to reporter at local paper yet? Please do, make these whippets so "HOT" people do not want to keep them!
> 
> Are they micro-chipped?


Yes the papers are coming out in the morning to get the report and photo's 
I just hope making a plea from me and the kids might make someone feel a little guilt at least 
They are both microchipped and tagged as stolen with petlog :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hope you have better news tomorrow x


----------



## Callia

Photo has been taken and they will be in the paper this week so I just hope its enough to make someone remember something :frown:


----------



## JANICE199

Callia said:


> Photo has been taken and they will be in the paper this week so I just hope its enough to make someone remember something :frown:


*Good luck i hope you get them back real soon.Did you put a picture down the farmshop?*


----------



## Callia

JANICE199 said:


> *Good luck i hope you get them back real soon.Did you put a picture down the farmshop?*


Yep, posters should be up on the main doors


----------



## Amethyst

Callia said:


> Yes the papers are coming out in the morning to get the report and photo's
> I just hope making a plea from me and the kids might make someone feel a little guilt at least
> They are both microchipped and tagged as stolen with petlog :thumbup:


Brilliant, everything crossed here, stay positive!


----------



## pici2

BEEN TOLD THAT Countryman's Weekly - Home and the hard copy magazine are good places to advertise a reward in...I will try for my Biscuit. Maybe the rght place fior you, too. Doglost.co.uk have a page there...

Magda


----------



## animalzrule

Oh god i cant imagine what you must be going through have you tried a money reward it sometimes helps, i hope you find them soon 
good luck 
x


----------



## Amethyst

Keeping you and your dogs in my thoughts x


----------



## thelioncub

Really gutted for you 
Totally shocking.

Have you spoken to any neighbours to see if they saw anything? Worth asking all the way down the street really. Was there any sign of a break in? Was anything else stolen? How have the police dealt with this?
I really hope you have some good news soon.
x


----------



## pici2

Thank you for your concern everybody- it is such a tragedy when ones pets are with strangers who want them for financial gain or breeding.:frown: The constant worry is wearing and I am getting so tired! I hope the lovely baby's get returned soon!!!!! Please, everybody, watch out- there are animal thieves about!!!


----------



## may

Such sad news I do hope you get your dogs back soon,
I will keep everything crossed for you,


----------



## mickyb

So sorry your babies are stolen, can you get your local news and paper to do an spread about it, am praying you get them back soon


----------



## pici2

No news from my end unfortunately- I have hoped to get my Biscuit back for Xmas. Have taken a female rescue cross to keep me company and help me keep my strength up until we get Biscuit back. It will be great fun to have two dogs! I DO HOPE THE LOVELY BABIES GET RETURNED SOOOOON!!!


----------



## CAstbury

How awful for you - both of you.

Any news yet on any of the dogs?

Fingers crossed someone recognises them.

Good Luck x


----------



## nutmeg

My inlaws live on the island, I will ask them to look out for them.

Wishing you luck and I really hope that you get you babies back quickly x


----------



## Callia

My girls have been found !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have just had a call from police in essex and they were recovered from a gypsy site this afternoon after a very kind man let us know they were there !!! We are off to collect them now !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawksport

Great news, well done. Hope they are ok


----------



## XxZoexX

Fantastic news!!! :thumbup:
I fear this is where many stolen dogs are ending up lately


----------



## archiebaby

great news!!!!!!!:thumbup: bet you are pinching yourself


----------



## momentofmadness

That is fantastic news.. Im so pleased for you...


----------



## hazel pritchard

What fantastic news
Which site were they found at???


----------



## hobo99

That is BRILL news . :thumbup: I am so very pleased for you and your dogs . :w00t: :001_smile: :w00t:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Wonderful :thumbup: Happy New Year! :thumbup: x


----------



## hairydog

Love a happy ending, but cant honestly say i am suprised, the tears will be a rolling lol.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PennyH

Fantastic news - bet they will be spoiled rotten when you get them home... keep us posted on how they are though won't you?
xxx


----------



## Forget-me-not

That's great news. I know little of what you were going through when my Oscar went missing recently but he returned within 5 days! You must be delighted! Happy Christmas and New Year as I suspect you weren't able to enjoy the festivities this time but now it must feel like all your Christmases rolled into one!


----------



## JANICE199

Callia said:


> My girls have been found !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have just had a call from police in essex and they were recovered from a gypsy site this afternoon after a very kind man let us know they were there !!! We are off to collect them now !!!!!!!!!!!!


*:thumbup: Thats fantasic news,please let us know the out come.btw i saw your story in the local this week.*


----------



## I love springers

That is great news  I'm really happy for you and your dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

im thrilled for you- my two whips are chipped too but its always a worry. may i jsut say you have 2 little stunners there


----------



## NicoleW

Oh thank god they've been found! Are they alright?


----------



## Petloversdigest

So happy to hear your news - looking forward to an update on how things are going.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Callia

They are home and doing what they do best, snoozing on either side of me on the sofa. Its like a dream come true, they are still together and home as if nothing ever happened. They were a bit grubby and needed a good bath but other then that they are doing great.



hazel pritchard said:


> What fantastic news
> Which site were they found at???


They were at a site at meadows end in Wickford Essex :thumbup:


----------



## francesandjon

What fantastic news!!

Glad they've settled in back home well!


----------



## Petloversdigest

Brilliant - sloppy wet kisses all round then......:thumbup:


----------



## hazel pritchard

Im so pleased you have them home, life will just get better now for you all, were your dogs posted on dogs lost site? just wondering if any other dogs that are lost /stolen were found in the same place, we have "people from these places" round this part of essex all the time ,ive been approched so many times wanting to ask me about one of my dogs,is he for sale, is he spayed etc, makes me scared to let him off lead over the fields some times,
hope you manage to sleep well tonight


----------



## pici2

I am over the moon to hear the lovely pups have been found! Enjoy your time with them!!!

BUT I am also wondering if they have found a springer-my Biscuit has been missing since 2nd November. PLEASE, kind doggie people, look out for him!!! He is 
DogLost - Lost: Liver & White Spaniel English Springer Male In South East (BR5)


----------



## hazel pritchard

Hope your dog is found very soon,could you maybe contact the Essex police to see if any other dogs were found in the same place as the OP dogs were found


----------



## pici2

I would have thought they scan the dogs- he is micro chipped. But I will call tomorrow anyway. Ta..


----------



## nikole95

pici2 said:


> Hi- my springer was stolen from my home on 2nd November so I know how you feel. :scared:
> Here is what I have done on my first day, after police and RSPCA were informed:
> 
> 1. Registered on doglost.co.uk and alfies lost dogs and lost-doggies, animalsearch and of course called all vets/rescue centres/dog wardens in the area. Posters with pictures are VITAL- both sites make them for you: send them to everybody you can think of as they will be pleased to put them up. Start flooding the neighbourhood with them. A staple gun is important to fix posters to trees- people take them down if not stapled well.
> 2. Advertise on all free web sites:freeads/preloved/pets4homes and local paper
> 3. Write to and or call breeders and breed rescue sites
> 4. Post on facebook - I will also pass this on if you send me pictures- the more people know about it the better
> 
> I have posters at all railway stations. Also post offices. main post office and several news agents. PET SHOPS. Youths clubs/churches. I hand them out at shopping centres and put them on cars. I must have printed around 1000 by now. Don't lose hope- dogs are found sometimes several weeks after they are taken.
> 
> It is quite a full time job in the first few days- I hope you have better luck than me and find them within a day or two!!!
> GOOD LUCK! I am feeling for you. I sometimes feel like I have no more tears left to cry!
> 
> xxxx Magda


Oh Magda, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Thank you very much for your help. I will be contacting anyone and everyone today in the hope that the scum that have taken them can be foun


----------



## nikole

Dally Banjo said:


> So sorry  I cant offer anymore advice but keeping everything crossed for them to be home safe & sound asap xxx


Have you contacted the microchip company and had the chip flagged as stolen? My friends whippet was found 13 months after he was stolen because his chip was flagged and when the person who had him tried to sell him the vet scanned him and it came up he was stolen.


----------



## pici2

Yes- I di d that the day he was stolen- but it seems they have not taken him to a vet- or else the vet did not scan him as it is not compulsory. All I can do now is wait and hope- there will be an article in the Daily Mail on the Pet Detectives ghency and my case will also be highiughted. Either tomorrow or next Saturday.


----------



## XxZoexX

I really hope it helps and you get him back soon


----------

